# Decent 5 string for recording?



## baptizedinblood (Dec 6, 2012)

Looking for a decent 5 string bass for recording purposes.

So far I've found this. Anyone have experience using this bass before? 

ESP LTD B-205SM 5-string Electric Bass Guitar | Musician&#39;s Friend

Any other recommendations?


----------



## Winspear (Dec 6, 2012)

I recorded an album with a black version of that - or at least a black LTD in the same price bracket. The Low B was weak. Nice neck though 

I suggest a Dean Edge Q5 - the higher quality one with EMG passives. It's considerably more expensive but look for a used one. They have the best low B I've had the pleasure to play. I originally owned a Q6 and bought a used Q5 just last which I'm defretting


----------



## ToMurderAMachine (Dec 6, 2012)

NO. don't use the LTD. they're terrible basses in my opinion haha. seriously, the low end doesn't have anything at all to offer, and the high end, no matter what you do, sounds flat and gross.


----------



## baptizedinblood (Dec 6, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> I suggest a Dean Edge Q5 - the higher quality one with EMG passives. It's considerably more expensive but look for a used one. They have the best low B I've had the pleasure to play. I originally owned a Q6 and bought a used Q5 just last which I'm defretting



I tried one of those at Guitar Center last week...solid instrument but I just really disliked the neck on it.


Any other recommendations? I've heard about Warwicks..any low/midrange models that aren't complete shit?


----------



## baptizedinblood (Dec 6, 2012)

ToMurderAMachine said:


> NO. don't use the LTD. they're terrible basses in my opinion haha. seriously, the low end doesn't have anything at all to offer, and the high end, no matter what you do, sounds flat and gross.



Thanks for the heads up. I'll stay clear of the LTD basses then.


----------



## Winspear (Dec 6, 2012)

Fair play - I can understand why


----------



## Leuchty (Dec 6, 2012)

Ibanez SR505.

or

Ibanez BTB705dx


----------



## ToMurderAMachine (Dec 6, 2012)

^as far as low end basses go, cybersyn has the right idea. you can NEVER go wrong with an ibanez as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## oracles (Dec 6, 2012)

I'd second the SR505, or alternatively a Jackson CBXV or JS3V. Ignore the beginner label on the JS3V, It's a great playing bass for such a low price


----------



## noUser01 (Dec 6, 2012)

Schecter Guitar Research Stiletto Studio-5 Bass | Musician&#39;s Friend

/thread.


----------



## iron blast (Dec 6, 2012)

Any other recommendations? I've heard about Warwicks..any low/midrange models that aren't complete shit?[/QUOTE]

Warwick's are great man. As long as you don't get a older rock bass as those suck the new rock bass line are amazing for the price in my experience. My suggestion would be to search for a used German made one on Ebay they go fairly cheap and will stomp on the competition IMHO. Another solid suggestion would be either a Spector legend or used higher end model


----------



## Metal_Webb (Dec 6, 2012)

^I second the opinion of the Spector Legend. The low B on mine has an awesome beastly growl to it when I fiddle the on board boosts to the right spots. (CircleK strings help tons!  )


----------



## jeleopard (Dec 7, 2012)

ConnorGilks said:


> Schecter Guitar Research Stiletto Studio-5 Bass | Musician's Friend
> 
> /thread.





I have a Schecter Stiletto Elite and it's fucking awesome.

Still prefer Spectors though


----------



## rty13ibz98 (Dec 7, 2012)

the spector ns20005's can be had on the cheap and I LOVE ME SOME SPECTORS!!!!


rich


----------



## JosephAOI (Dec 7, 2012)

Mehtab is selling his Ibanez SR405. Shoot him a PM

Sevenstring.org - View Profile: Stealthdjentstic


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 7, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> Mehtab is selling his Ibanez SR405.]



That didn't take long.


----------



## facepalm66 (Dec 8, 2012)

Spector legend 5's sound EXTREMELY well (look for the better pups, or just swap 'em, yet the stock ones (emgs) soud really decent!)

You can also get the Europe series like rebop (bolt on version) relatively cheap, especially second - handed, which are actually hi - end basses.

Warwicks also sound rather well, however, they're neck is quite thick, nothing like ibanez has, which is a turning point in some cases. But mostly all of them have a growly strong B, which is why i do love warwicks. They're body is also very comfy. However, new prices are a bit too high imo, but they tend to have a low resale price, so take a glance at ebay once in a while. 
I'm not sure about MEC pups though, never encountered them.

Like ToMurderAMachine said, you can't go wrong with ibanez basses. Extremely comfortable and a really good bang for the buck, with decent stock pups like bartolini

Schecter stiletto studio sounds not bad at all too, you should chem 'em out

By all means, don't get a fender. Please


----------



## heilarkyguitar (Dec 8, 2012)

look on ebay I just got a 02 Ibanez btb 515e for $320.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Dec 8, 2012)

Anything Ibanez is your answer. I'd recommend the SR505 as well. It just plays so well and sounds so good.


----------



## Radau (Dec 8, 2012)

Definitely the Spector Legend 5 or Ibanez SR505!


----------



## J7string (Dec 8, 2012)

When I used to work at GC, another co-worker beat me to the SR505 before I saved enough for it. 

Get it, get it, get it, get it, get it. You will not regret it.


----------



## Murmel (Dec 8, 2012)

facepalm66 said:


> By all means, don't get a fender. Please



A Fender Jazz is one of the ideal studio basses, because it can do anything.

If you're set on playing metal I'd recommend something else though, Warwicks sound fucking amazing, and go for cheap used.


----------



## Thep (Dec 8, 2012)

I really hate the way SRs look, but honestly, there aren't any other (comparable priced) basses of any price range that I enjoy more. Necks are thin and narrow, love the scale length, and the shape is comfortable. 

If its just a studio bass, then a 405 or 505 will do well, and they are dirt cheap. I have an SR805 thats a workhorse.


----------



## facepalm66 (Dec 9, 2012)

Murmel said:


> A Fender Jazz is one of the ideal studio basses, because it can do anything.
> 
> If you're set on playing metal I'd recommend something else though.


 
Well, that's almost what i said. I mentioned the warwicks for the growl, and it is about metal. 

And the jazz was 50/50 of a joke, but it is a rather 'mainstream' instrument


----------



## ToMurderAMachine (Dec 10, 2012)

Fender jazz basses are great if you want the listener to completely forget a bass is even on the track...


----------



## Murmel (Dec 10, 2012)

^
One of the more stupid things I have read during my time here. It's all about EQ.


----------



## iron blast (Dec 10, 2012)

Why not get a Carvin bass to pair with your guitars?


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Dec 10, 2012)

ToMurderAMachine said:


> Fender jazz basses are great if you want the listener to completely forget a bass is even on the track...



incorrect


----------



## Tyler (Dec 10, 2012)

SR505 for sure. Theyre great for the price


----------



## jeleopard (Dec 10, 2012)

ToMurderAMachine said:


> Fender jazz basses are great if you want the listener to completely forget a bass is even on the track...



MFW Geddy Lee and Jaco Pastorious.


----------



## rty13ibz98 (Dec 10, 2012)

marcus miller has the greatest jazz bass tone.

wanna listen to a bass that disappears? ....and justice for all!!!


rich


----------



## TemjinStrife (Dec 10, 2012)

LOL @ jazz bass comments.

Someone clearly just turned both pickups on all the way, scooped the mids out at the amp, and just turned the "bass" knob up because, well, it's a bass, right?

Jazz setups aren't my favorite, tonally, but they can be super aggressive and punchy when used properly, and they slot into a mix almost as well as a P.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Dec 10, 2012)

Marcus Miller has a great JB sound, but I can't think of many others that I really like. The standard burpy mid-hump jazz bass sound is really unappealing to me.




ToMurderAMachine said:


> NO. don't use the LTD. they're terrible basses in my opinion haha. seriously, the low end doesn't have anything at all to offer, and the high end, no matter what you do, sounds flat and gross.



Definitely disagree.

The LTD bass I had (F-4E) had great pickups and a great pre-amp stock. The strings were crap, so I replaced them with DR Hi-Beam stainless roundwounds, and it sounded killer. Wicked grinding lows and all the harmonics I wanted on the high-end.


----------



## ToMurderAMachine (Dec 10, 2012)

In defense of my fender jazz bass comment, nothing about the sound of a fender jazz bass really stands out to me. There is nothing (no matter how you set the eq) that makes it really stand out. I'm sorry so many people are butthurt about my statement, but fenders lack a "signature" sound in my opinion. Feel free to prove me wrong, but my opinion will not be easily swayed.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 10, 2012)

Well then...









Also, the Fender P bass and J bass are pretty much the archetype bass guitar. How could they lack character when lots of basses base their tone on them?


----------



## N1h1l1ty (Dec 10, 2012)

I think Fender's have a very clear and distinct signature sound ... It just might not be the right sound for metal, thats all.

Listen to countless punk and hardcore albums recorded with Fender Precisions - Chances are they're going to share a really clear and recognizable bass tone thats been tossed around for ages, P-Bass + Ampeg SVT.

Personally, I've played a custom Jazz Bass and a custom 5 string Precision, and they were some of the nicest basses I've played - I imagine with the right electronics / preamp they would be great for metal.

I do think calling Fenders bland is quite the stretch though.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Dec 10, 2012)

Bland may not be the right word. Ubiquitous and common would certainly work though.

If the thumpy P or burpy J is what you're after, more power to you. But it's not right for everything.


----------



## TristanTTN (Dec 10, 2012)

I have an Ibanez SR605 that plays and sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## abandonist (Dec 11, 2012)

I just got one of the 5-string stiletto predecessors that someone did a fretless job to and I love it. I think it was $225 on ebay? First time with roundwounds and.. well then.. damn. I may never go back. Adjusting to a fretless is weird, but the guitar plays great. Especially for the price. I"m kind of a Schecter fan though. Hadn't thought about it until today when I walked in my music room and noticed that all but 2 of 8 instruments are Schecters.


----------



## epsylon (Dec 11, 2012)

What do you guys think about Peaveys ?


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Dec 11, 2012)

Peavey makes nice basses...especially the Cirrus series. You can usually find a US made 5-string Cirrus used for $800 and under. They are very popular though, so if you see one, you have to act fast on it or someone else will nab it.


----------



## Murmel (Dec 11, 2012)

ToMurderAMachine said:


> In defense of my fender jazz bass comment, nothing about the sound of a fender jazz bass really stands out to me. There is nothing (no matter how you set the eq) that makes it really stand out. I'm sorry so many people are butthurt about my statement, but fenders lack a "signature" sound in my opinion. Feel free to prove me wrong, but my opinion will not be easily swayed.



The only reason it doesn't stand out as much is because we're so used to it. the P and the J are by far the most used basses in the world on recordings.

And lulz on Fender's lacking a signature sound. They pretty much invented the electric bass.


----------



## ToMurderAMachine (Dec 11, 2012)

Murmel said:


> The only reason it doesn't stand out as much is because we're so used to it. the P and the J are by far the most used basses in the world on recordings.
> 
> And lulz on Fender's lacking a signature sound. They pretty much invented the electric bass.




Very very true to both comments, i just prefer a sound that goes a wee bit outside the box and creates something new and exciting.


----------



## Murmel (Dec 11, 2012)

^
Fair enough, but you should have said that from the start


----------



## ToMurderAMachine (Dec 11, 2012)

^ Me as well as many other suffer from a syndrome known as "donthinkbeforewethrowshitatthefan syndrom" haha


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 11, 2012)

I grabbed an Ibanez SRT805DX on closeout for a great price. They are relatively rare but very nice for cheap.


----------



## facepalm66 (Dec 11, 2012)

well fenders are the core of the bass guitars, since Leo Fender was the one inventing bass in the first place. 
But as far as I have played them, i've been messing around with them all day all night and yet they played quite dull and boomy (FOR ME personally, since i'm all that metal crazed and shit, it must be aggressive)

And as far as i agree for punk sounds (good punk sound? They won't be punk if they would have a good sound, haha  ), jazz or anything bassy and 'smooth' - well, maybe.. I'd still go for GW sig though 

So try getting this type of sound with a Fender (in yer feis) 
If you succeed, i'll donate my kidney for homeless people
http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQ8rg3S3vpI


----------



## Murmel (Dec 12, 2012)

I can get surprisingly close with my Sansamp and a P  Not quite as chuncky and aggressive though.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Dec 12, 2012)

facepalm66 said:


> well fenders are the core of the bass guitars, since Leo Fender was the one inventing bass in the first place.
> But as far as I have played them, i've been messing around with them all day all night and yet they played quite dull and boomy (FOR ME personally, since i'm all that metal crazed and shit, it must be aggressive)
> 
> And as far as i agree for punk sounds (good punk sound? They won't be punk if they would have a good sound, haha  ), jazz or anything bassy and 'smooth' - well, maybe.. I'd still go for GW sig though
> ...



Yeah, unless you have a Fender custom made with Spector hardware and active EMG pickups, it's not going to sound like a Spector. There is nothing in the standard Fender electronics options that will give you that sound.

That said...







..it can be done. Just not with J or P pickups.


----------



## facepalm66 (Dec 12, 2012)

but we were talking about P / J basses, the classic ones. 
And ofc if you mod the hell (like satan, haha) out of it, it wont be the Fender, it'll just be a fender shaped guitar 

Btw, is that guy for the devin townsend project? Looks familiar..


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 12, 2012)

If it's made by Fender, it's a Fender. 

Any questions? 

If I take out the single coils of my Fender Strat and put in EMGs, it doesn't become an ESP. 

It's Byron Stroud, formerly of Fear Factory and Strapping Young Lad. Using his custom shop J-Bass.


----------



## facepalm66 (Dec 12, 2012)

Yup, that's him. 
Saw him live with fear factory 3 years ago I think. And meh he was fat. Just like his bass tone. Maybe that's something a lot of us have to consider when playing bass..


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 12, 2012)

P-bass is perfect for metal.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 12, 2012)

Love Js, hate Ps.
J + cranking upper mids makse it stand out more and agressive, at least in my eyes/ears.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Dec 12, 2012)

I could get that Pantera-style tone with a good P/J setup and an active preamp in the bass for that modern growl. Boost a bit of treble, use a pick, run through a Sansamp.


----------



## Cuddles (Jan 3, 2013)

in a budget range the Ibanez SR would be one of your better bets you get what you pay for and your recording will reflect that to an extend and is your recording skills up to par to use the full potential of a high end bass Ibanez basses will give you good tone and versatility for the $


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 3, 2013)

Cuddles said:


> in a budget range the Ibanez SR would be one of your better bets you get what you pay for and your recording will reflect that to an extend and is your recording skills up to par to use the full potential of a high end bass Ibanez basses will give you good tone and versatility for the $





Punctuation is your friend.


----------

